# Need help with switch panel



## stevebroadwell (May 18, 2010)

So I'll ask you experts. I bought a used Riverhawk 2 years ago. When I bought it, the guy had just replaced the switch panel. It's a four position one, with built in circuit breakers and LED indicator lights, about $30 at BPS.
I just went to check out my lights, and nothing works. Took the panel off, and all the litte wires that are part of the panel itself are all corroded away. The thing is mounted in a hole cut into one of the foam filled compartments, and it's pretty damp in there.
I seem to remember seeing on here a year or so ago an upgraded panel, where the whole thing is waterproof and mounts on the outside of a compartment. I searched, but couldn't find anything. Looked online, and saw some by Hella and Seasence, but nothing that appears to be watertight.
Does anyone have an idea where I can get such a thing?

Thanks

Steve Broadwell
Custom Rodbuilder


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have never seen one. The waterproof claim refers to the sealed face and sometimes the switches themselves. The WP ones are over $100
while the "weatherdeck" are around $60+.
I would suggest that whatever you get that you coat evrything w/ dieletric grease--exposed wires and switches.

boatersplus.com

http://www.go2marine.com/product/231508F/weatherdeck-marine-panel-12volts-dc-4-positions-white.html

http://www.go2marine.com/product/115209F/dc-water-resistant-circuit-breaker-panel-4-8-horizontal-switches-blue-seas.html


----------



## stevebroadwell (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. I know that I saw such a thing, but it was a couple of years ago, on some forum.
Right now, I'm thinking about trying to find a tough plastic box, about the right side, and mounting the panel to the face of that. Glue the lid on, cut a hole for the wires in the back, then I could just mount the whole thing on the outside of the compartment.
It's so damp in there that I think the dielectric grease would only increase the time it took to corrode.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

glovebox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.boatersplus.com/jet-technologies-glovebox.html

OR

http://www.jmsonline.net/marine-electronics-1/cases-waterproof-containers.html

OR

http://greatlakesskipper.com/products.php?action=search&keywords=hatch+box&x=0&y=0



I like the idea! easy access to...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Thanks. I know that I saw such a thing, but it was a couple of years ago, on some forum.
> Right now, I'm thinking about trying to find a tough plastic box, about the right side, and mounting the panel to the face of that. Glue the lid on, cut a hole for the wires in the back, then I could just mount the whole thing on the outside of the compartment.
> It's so damp in there that I think the dielectric grease would only increase the time it took to corrode.


Home Depot and Lowes sell waterproof electrical boxes in several sizes. I used one for my CMC PT35 T&T relays and wiring. It was about $12.00. They would work fine for what you want to do.


----------

